# Reuben aged 9 weeks.



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally found time to get to grips with uploading pictures (at least I think I have)!  It was a bit hit and miss before. Reuben is now 9 weeks old and is a real little character. He makes me laugh daily. He is Lola (Lola24) and Ted's (Ted'sMum) brother. There was another brother in the litter but not sure whether he is on here . . . .will just go and check . . . . .


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, pictures are there OK. What a stunning mahogany, brown colour. Lovely pictures


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you Mandy. Yes, I think he is a beautiful colour - well I would wouldn't I? In the sun his coat is the colour of a nice, fat shiny conker.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Just noticed Remy's Pitta Patta, Mandy. The excitement and anticipation must be almost unbearable - only two more sleeps!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ann said:


> Thank you Mandy. Yes, I think he is a beautiful colour - well I would wouldn't I? In the sun his coat is the colour of a nice, fat shiny conker.


I was trying to think how to describe him and a shiny conker is just the colour. You should email a picture to JoJo for her blog coat colour catalogue as the chocs have such a lovely range of colouring from deep, bitter choc to conkers!



Ann said:


> Just noticed Remy's Pitta Patta, Mandy. The excitement and anticipation must be almost unbearable - only two more sleeps!


I can't quite believe she's coming home in 2 sleeps. I first talked to the breeder way back in March long before Poppy's season so it's been such a long wait - but worth it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is such a handsome little man! A fat conker....love that desciption!!!!
Oh and Good luck Mandy o the arrival into your house of little Remmy, how exciting


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He is gorgeous, love the picture of him in the plants!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Georgeous cute little boy and such a lovely colour


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hes gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely puppy .... You must be over the moon with him ...  

Lovely colouring .. xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing!!  He is so beautiful


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ann, he is just scrummy and I love your description of a fat little conker!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at all of his hair!!!! He looks so grown up!!


----------

